

The Startup Fix - Get visual help for your startup - kevinbedard
http://www.thestartupfix.com
The Startup Fix is a little project where I will take couple of hours per week of my own personal time to help a startup. I will do so by helping them on an aspect that I think is lacking in most of startups nowadays: the visual aspect. Logo, fonts, colours, layout, user interface, Twitter, Facebook, newsletters, call-to-actions, you name it.<p>If you have a startup and want to be a part of this, well here is your chance to submit your application. I am now taking applications for April 2011.<p>If you don;t need this service, but know some people who would, just spread the word.<p>Thank-you!
======
kevinbedard
The Startup Fix is a little project where I will take couple of hours per week
of my own personal time to help a startup. I will do so by helping them on an
aspect that I think is lacking in most of startups nowadays: the visual
aspect. Logo, fonts, colours, layout, user interface, Twitter, Facebook,
newsletters, call-to-actions, you name it.

If you have a startup and want to be a part of this, well here is your chance
to submit your application. I am now taking applications for April 2011.

